# Cheap PS - white bottle



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Super cheap (I'm seeing it for $18 on most sites)! I'd do it. I know last year during the Polar Vortex, this was hard to find at 2 of my local Walmarts. It's cheap insurance. I've already got a few bottles packed away so I know i'll have it when I need it.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been using Stanadyne Winter 1000 instead of PS white. At regular price at the local fleet/farm store, I get it for less than $6 to treat 125 gallons. Better per-gallon-treated price buying from the local fleet/farm than it is even for the sale price on PS at Walmart.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Super cheap (I'm seeing it for $18 on most sites)! I'd do it. I know last year during the Polar Vortex, this was hard to find at 2 of my local Walmarts. It's cheap insurance. I've already got a few bottles packed away so I know i'll have it when I need it.


Yeah, cheap insurance.. My thoughts too. I'll have to check out that Standyne stuff next year. This PS will last me the winter, or most of it. I always (and by that I mean for the year I've had a diesel) thought Standyne it was more expensive.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

I just looked online, it says that they were out of stock online. 

Then I looked online at my local Walmart and they had them in stock. I did a pay online and pick up in the store and got them for the 13.33 price. 

Just have to go pick them up. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Kwik Trip by me has premium diesel with the anti-gel in the fuel (SE Wisconsin). How necessary is this PS additive when the fuel already has antigel?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> Kwik Trip by me has premium diesel with the anti
> Does it say how much of it is added to their blend? They could put a drop in there and make this claim. With the PS you know what you are putting in and how much. As mentioned above, it's cheap insurance. Know one wants to deal with gelled fuel.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, how much I have no idea either. But, I assume they put the proper amount in the diesel to stop it from gelling. Maybe I'll get some of that PS stuff. I couldn't hurt anything...correct?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am hesitant to use any additives in my car, especially the good luck I have had so far in 87K miles without.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

msav said:


> I just looked online, it says that they were out of stock online.
> 
> Then I looked online at my local Walmart and they had them in stock. I did a pay online and pick up in the store and got them for the 13.33 price.
> 
> ...


No problem.. fyi you can also go up to a department that has access to a real computer (maybe cust service too?) and they will price match their website if you can't buy it online.


----------

